
Hackers publish data on thousands of US police officers and federal agents - lnguyen
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/12/police-data-hack/
======
lawenforcers
Perhaps unrelated but I think the public deserves to know the identity of the
FBI agent who encouraged and allowed 2 ISIS terrorists to attack in Garland.

The FBI agent texted one, “Tear up Texas” and later followed them to the
attack site, watched them exit with automatic weapons and then fled. He was
almost killed by police when he was pulled over.

The 3rd terrorist arrested 6-months after thought the agent was killed in the
attack as a terrorist. This was all to further an undercover investigation.

And this story was on 60 Minutes but few seem to know about it. A year after
the attack, James Comey claimed they warned the conference 3 hours before that
an attack could be coming-

[https://youtu.be/2hPfBOy9xGI](https://youtu.be/2hPfBOy9xGI)

~~~
znpy
> the FBI agent who encouraged and allowed 2 ISIS terrorists to attack in
> Garland.

> This was all to further an undercover investigation.

Woah, that's sick. Thank you for sharing, I didn't even know it had actually
happened.

------
killjoywashere
So, sounds ... foreign, and probably not government sponsored. Are there any
US free agents hunting Chinese, Russian, Israeli, French, etc hackers?

~~~
aasasd
> _The hacker claimed to have “over a million data” [sic]_

‘Data’ = plural of ‘datum’ according to the weird native-English tradition
where people import entire grammar rules unchanged from other languages, long
dead ones at that. So, the hackers used the word properly for the region,
while Techcrunch was confused by this! Glorious mess.

~~~
toyg
Long dead? Tsk, Latin is in ur courtrooms, making ur laws... _de jure ac de
facto_.

~~~
JetSpiegel
Alea jacta est

~~~
saganus
An Asterix and Obelix fan? :D

------
tandav
So they publish it in darknet / some private communities? If they published
it, it should be public. Where'are the links to the data?

~~~
elorant
We don't need the data. Why on Earth would I want personal information of law
enforcement agents? I don't need to contact them in any capacity and I'm
pretty sure that if the data became publicly available a lot of idiots would
have funny ideas like pranking them and whatnot.

~~~
huffmsa
It doesn't matter if you _need_ to contact them.

They're domestic public servants, not clandestine agents operating overseas.
Why shouldn't their position in the government and means of email/phone/postal
contact be part of the public record?

Pranks will be appropriately addressed, by the very same public servants
you're okay with being nameless and faceless.

~~~
bpicolo
I would never expect public servant's private phone numbers / private mailing
addresses to be publicized. The only usage of that would be harassment. Work
mail / phone? Sure.

~~~
huffmsa
Of course not private. But isn't it fair to say that the only reason this hack
and leak is happening is because the work contact information isn't available?

~~~
JohnStrangeII
That seems unlikely. The hackers say that they have much more data of this
kind and plan to sell it to the highest bidder. These are not government
transparency activists.

~~~
huffmsa
But they predominantly have data that _should_ be public. With some home email
and postal addresses mixed in.

The value of the data they're looking to leverage is that this information or
even a close approximation of it simply isn't available.

They're going from 0 to 2. If public contact information was available, it'd
be more of a 1 to 1.5-2 value.

------
aaron695
More info here

[https://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/83763/data-
breach/fbi-a...](https://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/83763/data-breach/fbi-
affiliated-websites-hack.html)

Which says it was pokemongo.icu who are mirroring? releasing? the data.

Seems legit but boring to me.

It's CSV's of uploads of members of the sites, pretty close to public data
really.

I'd say public data if you put the effort in, they make it a little easier I
guess. But there's no DOB's etc

iMIS ID,Last Name,First Name,Paid Through,Session,Email,Company,Full
Address,Category,Work Phone,Home Phone,Role,District

[edit] It seems to me maybe some people put in personal addresses, this would
be an issue

------
RickJWagner
To be fair, the hacker's personal data should be exposed too.

It's not right. Not against anybody.

~~~
yeahitslikethat
It's right if its people in power abusing their power.

~~~
steveeq1
Just release the info on the abuse then. Most police are just doing their job
and the hacker has no right to release information on them or their loved
ones. Not to mention, the people that the police help. As an amateur hacker,
I'm dead against "doxing" indiscriminately.

~~~
AnaniasAnanas
> Most police are just doing their job

So do hit-men. I am not saying that policemen are hit-men, but the "just doing
my job" argument is not very convincing.

~~~
yeahitslikethat
The job of a police is not to do bad things and most don't. The job of a hit
person is to commit murder: exactly the bad kind of thing police _prevent_.

~~~
AnaniasAnanas
> The job of a police is not to do bad things

I will disagree, the job of the police is to follow the orders given by the
state, which while it includes some good things it also includes bad things,
such as jailing people that did nothing wrong - consider Turing for example.

~~~
yeahitslikethat
In context that was considered a good thing. In hindsight no.

